# Moving in June



## samwarren (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone have any recent experience of moving large quantities of stuff from the U.K. to the Alicante region? Perhaps you have an idea of self-storage in and around Pego/Denia, and maybe you've used a container or an artic to get your stuff to Spain. I'm moving in June from Wales to Pego, and have about 500 boxes of books and bookcases, and some other furniture to get there, and I'm running up against some wild quotes, depending on going via sea container, or via road. Any personal experiences of something similar that didn't kill you?

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

samwarren said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any recent experience of moving large quantities of stuff from the U.K. to the Alicante region? Perhaps you have an idea of self-storage in and around Pego/Denia, and maybe you've used a container or an artic to get your stuff to Spain. I'm moving in June from Wales to Pego, and have about 500 boxes of books and bookcases, and some other furniture to get there, and I'm running up against some wild quotes, depending on going via sea container, or via road. Any personal experiences of something similar that didn't kill you?
> 
> ...


Personal experience having lived in many places over the past X number of years: leave it. Even if you think you'll be in Alicante until the day you die, leave it.

I am book obsessed. By the time I left for Spain (last week, no less), I had almost 5,000 books. I cried at the thought of leaving them behind. But...if you are as a voracious reader as I am, it won't take you long to restock. So, put them in storage, donate them, give them to family to put in the attic...whatever you have to do, it's not worth bringing them. 

As for 'stuff' in general, it's almost ALWAYS better to buy at your destination vs. bring from 'home'. Not just due to the cost of shipping, but for your sanity (and ease of moving).

Remember: if you can't part with a possession, it possess you. (I don't say that in a preachy/holier-than-thou way - it took my years to 'get' this!)


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Paul , we moved a year ago , we bought a 7.5 tonne truck and if you have a really old UK licence you are allowed to drive them. We brough all our stuff over and got rid of lots before we came too. Its a difficult decision about what to bring and what to get rid of , I struggled much more so than my husband. Anyway we filled the truck and arrived safely. A few months later we pre-sold the truck on ebay and my husband drove it back. The best thing was we actually made money taking into account the crossings, fuel etc, so if you are happy to drive one it is an option.


----------



## samwarren (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your reply. I should have been clearer. They are my business (30 years a bookseller, now moving solely online) - and if they don't go, I can't go! I'm not going out of business, just moving the business. I'm used to sending containers-full of books from the USA to the U.K., but U.K. to Spain is looking more difficult. Just wondering about leads for the cheapest shippers....


----------



## samwarren (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you, Maureen for that - but I'm in the area of a 40-ft. container. But what you said might well make sense for subsequent, smaller loads. 

Paul.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

samwarren said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. I should have been clearer. They are my business (30 years a bookseller, now moving solely online) - and if they don't go, I can't go! I'm not going out of business, just moving the business. I'm used to sending containers-full of books from the USA to the U.K., but U.K. to Spain is looking more difficult. Just wondering about leads for the cheapest shippers....


Ok, NOW that makes sense  

Good luck figuring this out, look forward to hearing how you went about this!


----------



## samwarren (Jan 6, 2017)

Cheers, thank you. Will let you know, if I'm still standing...


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

samwarren said:


> Cheers, thank you. Will let you know, if I'm still standing...


I assume your question is part of your planning and that you haven't made the final decision to relocate without checking the cost of moving your stock


----------



## samwarren (Jan 6, 2017)

Not really, no. The point of no return was reached some time ago; all that's left is to find good local temporary storage (the street is far too narrow to get a very large lorry down it), find the cheapest trucking firm in the UK, and get the stuff dropped off so that I can ferry it in piecemeal over a couple of weeks. I posted with a question to see if there were any leads that hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you looked at one way self-drive - if you can drive something big enough?

This company is based in Jávea at this end - I & lots of people I know personally have used them One Way Van Hire UK Spain - Way2Go Removals

For storage - there's a storage facility I know of in Jávea, & one in Ondara.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

samwarren said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. I should have been clearer. They are my business (30 years a bookseller, now moving solely online) - and if they don't go, I can't go! I'm not going out of business, just moving the business. I'm used to sending containers-full of books from the USA to the U.K., but U.K. to Spain is looking more difficult. Just wondering about leads for the cheapest shippers....


If you don't mind, could you post a link to your website? Would love to see what you have in stock! May end up turning into a client myself


----------



## samwarren (Jan 6, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> Have you looked at one way self-drive - if you can drive something big enough?
> 
> This company is based in Jávea at this end - I & lots of people I know personally have used them One Way Van Hire UK Spain - Way2Go Removals
> 
> ...


Xabiachica, many thanks indeed - all those things definitely worth following up.


----------



## samwarren (Jan 6, 2017)

jax2bcn said:


> samwarren said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for your reply. I should have been clearer. They are my business (30 years a bookseller, now moving solely online) - and if they don't go, I can't go! I'm not going out of business, just moving the business. I'm used to sending containers-full of books from the USA to the U.K., but U.K. to Spain is looking more difficult. Just wondering about leads for the cheapest shippers....
> ...


Quite happy to jax - but would I be breaking a forum rule if I put a link here?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

samwarren said:


> Quite happy to jax - but would I be breaking a forum rule if I put a link here?


You'd be responding to a request, so no rules broken.

Better yet - you could put it as your signature - go to USER CP & add it that way


----------



## samwarren (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks. I've done that. It's Oxford House Books - Rare, used, and out-of-print books - but desperately dry stuff, in the main....


----------

